# firefox 3: supprimer des dossiers marques pages ??



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

bonsoir

je voudrais supprimer ces 3 elemens de la barre marques pages de firefox 3:

- Barre personnelle
- marques recemment
- etiquettes recentes


est ce possible et si oui, comment?

merci d'avance


----------



## richard-deux (24 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> je voudrais supprimer ces 3 elemens de la barre marques pages de firefox 3:
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Pour supprimer les liens dans la barre personnelle, les marqués ... il suffit d'aller dans Marque-Pages -> Organiser les Marques-pages puis une fenêtre s'ouvrira.

Ensuite, tu choisis, "barre personnelle sur le coté gauche et tu choisis les liens que tu souhaites supprimer et tu cliques sur "supprimer " dans le menu (ou sur la roue crantée et choisir "supprimer").

Voilà. 

Note du modo : les problèmes sur les logiciels "internet", on en parle dans "Internet et réseau. On y va !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

non, je sais comment supprimer des marques pages

ce n'est pas ca le probleme

c'est d'effacer le dossier en lui meme ainsi que les 2 autres elements


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2008)

Marque-Pages >> Organiser les marque-pages puis tu sélectionnes les dossiers qui se trouvent dans Menu des marque-pages et les supprimes (hormis Barre personnelle). Non?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (24 Juin 2008)

... pour certains dossiers, clik droit (ctrl/clic) sur le dossier et supprimer dans menu contextuel !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2008)

Je crois que c'est de ces dossiers dont il est question:





Et pour les supprimer, tu es obligé de passer par le menu _Organiser les marque-pages_.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

bah ca marche pas justement, j'ai essaye avant de poster

c'est ca le probleme

ces 3 dossiers ne peuvent etre supprimer 

d'ou ma question pour une bidouille technique

merci


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2008)

Qu'elle bidouille?  





Marque-Pages >> Organiser les marque-pages, ensuite un clic sur _Menu des marque-pages _ (et non dérouler le menu) et enfin suppression.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

tu n'as pas compris 

je veux les supprimer definitivement

les elements recents, ca se supprime et ca revient...

et le dossier barre personnelle, on peut pas le supprimer du tout de cette facon


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juin 2008)

Il doit être bizarre ton Firefox, chez moi les dossiers ne reviennent pas. Par ailleurs, je t'ai signalé dans mon premier message que _Barre personnelle_ n'était pas supprimable.


----------



## didaf (28 Juin 2008)

je suis d'accord avec toi enzo
barre personnelle n'est pas supprimable NI modifiable avec FF3 alors qu'on pouvait au moins la renommer avec FF2 et on ne peut même plus enlever les séparateurs ...
moi , j'aime pas un menu marque pages à rallonge!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

je me demande si je vais pas revenir sous ff2

je deteste qd un soft m'impose des reglages inchangeables


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2008)

Comment se fait-il que quand j'importe mes signets safari, que je les glisse ensuite dans la barre à gauche, ils se mettent à chaque fois en classement de Z à A, j'ai beau modifier le classement, ça ne change rien, pourtant on voit bien à droite qu'ils sont classés de A à Z mes dossiers !


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2008)

Clic droit sur _Menu des marque-pages_ >> Trier par nom?


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Clic droit sur _Menu des marque-pages_ >> Trier par nom?



:rose::rose::rose:

MARKI


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2008)

Pas de quoi.


----------



## mobster (25 Mars 2011)

J'aimerai savoir s'il existe une solution (ou un navigateur) qui permettent de faire un clique droit directement dans le menu marque page afin de pouvoir organiser ces derniers sans passer par la fênetre "gestion des marque page".
merci


----------

